

Why are so many programmers arrogant? - libpcap
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/4693/why-are-so-many-programmers-arrogant-closed

======
chrismealy
I don't know about arrogant, but a lot are INTJ. Not that there's anything
wrong with that.

------
Mz
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1706034>

